

Quick and Dirty Python Deployments with Heroku - dpritchett
http://www.slideshare.net/dpritchett/quick-and-dirty-heroku-mempy

======
Donwangugi
Are there any deployments showing how to use flask and heroku with a database
backend like mysql or postgresql?

~~~
dpritchett
I ran through this one last week... the install steps in the README push a
premade Django app's database to Postgres on Heroku but it doesn't really go
into the details: <https://github.com/joshfinnie/OSQA-Heroku>

------
dpritchett
The screenshots don't seem to have come through well in Slideshare so here's a
PDF link on Dropbox: <http://db.tt/TxxRxJql>

